# Kauri Group Buy - CLOSED - 2/20 Update



## gerryr (Jan 19, 2007)

2/20 - PO was closed yesterday, so the balance of the packages were mailed today.  Everything has now been shipped.

2/19 - I should have thought about what today is.  It's Presidents' Day and I do believe the PO is closed.  I work only a block from there so I will check to see if they're open.  If they are closed, everything will ship tomorrow.

2/17 - Only 11 more to pack and everything will ship on Monday.  Maybe tomorrow I can make a pen. [:0]

2/14 - My wife called and told me that 6 more boxes were delivered today, so it is all accounted for.

2/13 - I got back a bit later than planned due to airline mechanical problems.  Nine boxes were shipped on 2/9.  Two boxes, 156 blanks, were delivered yesterday and the box with the certificates was delivered today.  I will start packing stuff up working from the top of the list.  I expect to get the remainder over the next couple of days.

1/31 - I have ordered the blanks, 553 in total. complete with brochures and certificates.  They are expecting to ship the complete order on 2/6.  I'm leaving town on 2/8 and will not return until 2/12, so nothing will happen with it that weekend.  They were, BTW, pretty impressed with the size of the order.

OK, I finally got samples and we got a couple of pens turned.  This is two views of the samples they sent.  The second view is rotated 90 degrees.  Then a couple of pens turned from two of the samples.  Lou and I purposely didn't use the best looking wood.


















The pens show the worst possible wood we will get and most, if not all of it will be like the blanks numbered 3,5,9,10 and 11.  The price per blank will be $4.95 which includes the shipping to me and PayPal fees, except the $0.30 per transaction.  I know I can get 10 blanks in a $4.05 flat rate envelope, maybe even a few more.  There will be certificates for all the blanks.  You can either post your order here and I'll send you an email with the total amount for PayPal or you can send me an email through the IAP with your order.  I will leave this open until January 31.

UPDATE:  1-23  I received a second set of samples from Ancientwood because Bob, the owner, wasn't satisfied with what they sent the first time.  We will be getting wood that looks like this.


----------



## LEAP (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,
I'd like 5 blanks please,


----------



## LanceD (Jan 19, 2007)

Put me down for 8 blanks. I'll send a check if you'll email me your address.

Lance


----------



## Divnbrian (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry, I will take up to 20 if available. I do not want to leave anyone out on the chance of buying some of it and will take less if needed. I got a small piece of this wood from a guy last weekend and will be turning it Saturday. I love the way it reacts to light. Please let me know how much the total will be and I will send payment via Paypal. Thanks, Brian


----------



## UKpenmaker (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi Gerry, i will take 10 blanks please, if you can let me know the total amount with the adjusted shipping cost to the UK.
Many thanks for doing this.
Andy


----------



## Woodlvr (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,
   I would like 5 please.  Please PM me a Paypal address.  Thank you for your time and effort for this group buy.  Mike


----------



## Jim15 (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,
  I would like 5 please.

Thank you,


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,

Thanks for volunteering for this headache of a job.  []

I'll take 6 blanks, please.

Cav


----------



## JohnStout (Jan 19, 2007)

Please send me a pay pal invoice for 10.
Thanks
John


----------



## dfurlano (Jan 19, 2007)

What size are the blanks?


----------



## randbcrafts (Jan 19, 2007)

I would like 20 of these blanks. Please send me a paypal request.

Thanks for doing this for all of us.


----------



## Orgtech (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd like 8 blanks. Please send me your Paypal address. Thanks


----------



## Ptolemy (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,

I'll take 10 blanks.  Please send me PayPal information.  Thanks for handling all this.


----------



## joeatact (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,

I'll take 3 blanks. Please send me PayPal information. Thanks for handling all this.


----------



## bobkeyes (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,

Please send me 10 of the blanks. Thank you.


----------



## JimGo (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry, I'd like 10 please.  If you'll E-mail me your PayPal info, I'll send you a payment.

Thanks for arranging this!


----------



## lwalden (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry, I'm in for 20 blanks. Please send me paypal information. Thanks for doing this!


----------



## toolcrazy (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll take 10 please. pay via PayPal


----------



## jjenk02 (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry, I'll take 10, send me a PM with how much and your paypal account.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 19, 2007)

FWIW, I send Gerry an e-mail abouty the blank size and this was what he sent back:

"The blanks are all at least 3/4" square by 5.5-6" long."


----------



## cd18524 (Jan 19, 2007)

Gerry,

Put me down for 10.  Send total and paypal info and I will send money.

Chris


----------



## jthompson1995 (Jan 19, 2007)

Please put me down for 5 blanks Gerry.  Please let me know a total and paypal info, thanks.


----------



## airrat (Jan 19, 2007)

dfurlano they are 3/4" X 3/4" X 6".  That is what their site says.

Put me down for 10 please.  Email me a total

Thanks for doing this again.


----------



## imagine (Jan 19, 2007)

I'll take 10 also. PayPal info and total please.
Thanks


----------



## TheHeretic (Jan 19, 2007)

I will take 8 blanks please.   Send my the total and the address to paypal ya.  

Thanks a lot.


Dean
Columbus Ohio


----------



## ncseeker (Jan 19, 2007)

I'd like 10.  I'll be using PayPal so email the total and your PayPal address and I'll send the payment right out.


----------



## Tuba707 (Jan 19, 2007)

10 please, and send me paypal info to jjenk707@bju.edu
Thanks!

By the way, this is my first post on the forums - glad to be here!
-Joel


----------



## SkookumPens (Jan 20, 2007)

I would like to purchase 5 blanks

Craig Chatterton
Puyallup, WA


----------



## Lathemaster (Jan 20, 2007)

Gerry

I'll take 10 please. When ready initiate PayPal invoice and by Ship To will be in the PayPal payment notice.

Thanks for all your efforts

HotJoe - Mike


----------



## Coy (Jan 20, 2007)

Gerry,

I would like 10 blanks please.


Thanks for your hard work on this.

Coy


----------



## penhead (Jan 20, 2007)

Gerry,
I'll take 10 also please. Paypal me an invoice.

Thanks for all your work on this..!!


----------



## oldsmokey (Jan 20, 2007)

Gerry, I'd like 10.  E-mail me your paypal info and I will send you a payment.  
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## chigdon (Jan 20, 2007)

Hook me up for 10.


----------



## webmonk (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd like 5 please and I'll pay through PayPal.

Thanks!


----------



## CaptG (Jan 20, 2007)

I will take 10 pcs., please.
Thank you.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Jan 20, 2007)

I'd like 10 Gerry. Please let me know the total and paypal info. (Canadian shipping)
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## rangair94 (Jan 21, 2007)

I'll take 5 via paypal

thanks


----------



## Rmartin (Jan 21, 2007)

If this is still on, I'll take 10 blanks. Let me know, and I can send you the money through paypal?

A little info on Kauri:

I have bought blanks from Ancientwood Ltd. over the phone three times. They have always been helpful and I received the wood in a timely manner. I get the 10 blanks for 55.00 with certificates. They actually send 12 blanks. Out of those 12, I get 4 to 5 which look really nice. The others have no grain, and fall into two catagories of either a light tan, or a darker brown. I think these would make nice contrasting segmented pens. I have a pic of the three basic types of turned blanks but I don't have a photo gallery here yet.

The last order I placed I added a one board foot of burl. It came very rough in three peices. I haven't cut it up into blanks yet. One other note on the burl blanks. Be careful finishing. It will turn almost black if not done correctly. Kauri is a very soft wood and easy to turn, but it will bite you when you get lazy. I turned six blanks yesterday before I found one I really liked. Sometimes I want to give up on it, but the most requested wood I have.


----------



## Radman (Jan 22, 2007)

Please put me down for 5 and I'll pay via paypal too.
Thanks!


----------



## eastern47 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gerry, please put me down for 5 also. Will pay via paypal. thanks, John


----------



## Dufdg (Jan 22, 2007)

I would like to purchase 12 of them if I can get it into 1 shipping, 10 if that is all you can get into 1 box/envelope.

Please send me your paypal info and I will get you paid.

Thanks

Mark


----------



## sailorzturn (Jan 22, 2007)

Gerry,
I'll take 10 also please. Paypal me an invoice.

Thanks for your work on this.


----------



## CaptG (Jan 22, 2007)

Gerry, I just figured out I had the "do not allow e-mail" turned on.  [)]  Please e-mail billing info. so I can pay.  Thanks.
That was for 10 blanks.


----------



## Stevej72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Gerry,  I'll take 5 blanks. Let me know the total and I will PayPal.
Thanks.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Jan 23, 2007)

Gerry  Will take 20 please . Cdn shipping . Let me know Paypal amount .  Wayne


----------



## wpenm (Jan 23, 2007)

Gerry, Please put me down for 10 and e-mail me the Pay Pal amount and information.
Thank you.


----------



## wpenm (Jan 23, 2007)

Gerry, Payment sent via Pay Pal. Thank you for your time and labor in this project.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 23, 2007)

Wow, just saw the updated pics. Put me down for a dozen blanks.[8D] 

Mike(y)


----------



## rgundersen (Jan 23, 2007)

I will go in for 20 blanks please.


----------



## splinter99 (Jan 23, 2007)

I'll take 3..please send me paypal info


----------



## Grizzlyss (Jan 24, 2007)

WOW ! really nice blanks in the new bunch. I will take 14 or 15 depending on how many you can get into the envelope. Please let me know and I will send PayPal payment right away. Thank you for stepping up and doing this for everyone here at IAP.

Sheldon


----------



## jtate (Jan 24, 2007)

Five blanks, please, to Julia Tate!

Yippee!  Lovely new/OLD wood to work!!!!

Julia


----------



## Grizzlyss (Jan 24, 2007)

Hello Gerry,

PayPal payment sent for 14 blanks, includes shipping, and paypal fee. Thanks again for all your help.

Sheldon


----------



## gerryr (Jan 24, 2007)

This is just a reminder.  If you haven't paid for your blanks by 1/31, I will not order them.  There are currently 9 people who have not sent payment.  If you've changed your mind, that's OK, just let me know.  I appreciate all of you that have been prompt about paying.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Jan 25, 2007)

Gerry - I'm in for 5. Please send PayPal invoice.  thanks in advance, Bruce


----------



## tsharrison (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi Gerry.  I would like to purchase 5 blanks if possible.  Please send me a PayPal invoice and I will pay you as soon as I receive it.  Thank you....tim


----------



## oldsmokey (Jan 26, 2007)

Gerry,  I sent the Pay Pal a couple of days ago.  The bill was 53.80.  My bank is showing $50.00 sent.  Did you get the right amount?  Please let me know. 
Thanks.


----------



## alamocdc (Jan 26, 2007)

Okay, Gerry, I can't stand it any longer. Send me a PP invoice for 10, thanks.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 26, 2007)

Gerry, I replied to the e-mail you sent, but also wanted to post it here in case you may have just copied the e-mail you were sending out and changing the totals.

Your original invoice had an incorrect e-mail address that stated -at-tctwet.net and not the correct -at-tctwest.net. 

I would never have cought it unless you sent out the second invoice and looked back at the first since Paypal only showed it as unclaimed. I figured you just hadn't accepted yet.

-Mike


----------



## gerryr (Jan 26, 2007)

Sometimes I dnt type so good.


----------



## twhom (Jan 28, 2007)

Gerry,
I am interested in getting 10 of the Kauri blanks. I had almost placed an order from their website and checked this thread about ordering them.
Please send an PayPal invoice and I'll send the payment. Thank you very much for doing this.


----------



## reed43 (Jan 28, 2007)

Gerry I would also like to get 10 blanks.Please send paypal invoice to reedkempton@adelphia.net.  I need to turn something besides Ironwood[)]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by reed43_
> <br />Gerry I would also like to get 10 blanks.Please send paypal invoice to reedkempton@adelphia.net.  I need to turn something besides Ironwood[)]



OK Reed, that was mean!![]


----------



## JimGo (Jan 31, 2007)

Thanks for the update Gerry!  I bet the company will be happy! []


----------



## Mikey (Feb 12, 2007)

Any word on when they will be shipping, clearing customs or whatever it is that the blanks have to go through before they get to you?


----------



## LanceD (Feb 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mikey_
> <br />Any word on when they will be shipping, clearing customs or whatever it is that the blanks have to go through before they get to you?




I believe Gerry is out of town until sometime today.


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 12, 2007)

> 1/31 - I have ordered the blanks, 553 in total. complete with brochures and certificates. They are expecting to ship the complete order on 2/6. I'm leaving town on 2/8 and will not return until 2/12, so nothing will happen with it that weekend. They were, BTW, pretty impressed with the size of the order.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 12, 2007)

I appreciate that. Just don't know how long it takes 500 pen blanks to get through the process. What's really amusing is looking at a ream of copy paper at work here and envisioning a pile of paper even bigger than that in just certificates.[]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 13, 2007)

Gerry,

We really appreciate your doing this.  Take your time, an order that big cannot be rushed.  I dare say none of us are out of blanks anyway!


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 13, 2007)

Gerry, I appreciate all the work you put into this. Take your time, I'm in no rush. An old boss of mine had a saying he used when people started rushing him - "tomorrow's another day"


----------



## JimGo (Feb 14, 2007)

Guys, c'mon, it's not like Gerry has anything else to do!


----------



## Grizzlyss (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Gerry,

I have tried to send you 3 e-mails and each time it comes back saying your computer has rejected my e-mail for some reason. You trying to make off with my wood and money? LMAO. Please send my another email after you have corrected the problem with your puter, or have you been flooded with email all at once. LOL.

Sheldon


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 17, 2007)

Sheldon, I ran into the same problem today trying to send him my phone # so I sent a PM through the forum. I haven't a clue why the emails bounced but the forum PM worked.


----------



## Grizzlyss (Feb 17, 2007)

Thanks Geo,
I ended up doing that as well just before you mentioned it. I never said I was a fast thinker. LOL

Sheldon


----------



## Tuba707 (Feb 19, 2007)

Got my PayPal shipping invoice this morning... can't wait to see them.
Thanks Gerry!


----------



## Woodlvr (Feb 20, 2007)

Great Job Gerry!!  Thank you for all of your hard work with this Group Buy.[]


----------



## gerryr (Feb 20, 2007)

This was my first group buy and I have to say I have nothing but admiration for anyone who runs one for pen kits.  This was dead simple.  All I did was dump 550+ pieces of wood on the floor and arrange them in groups of 10 since most orders were for 5, 10 or 20 blanks.  Then it was just a matter of wrapping up the right number of blanks and labeling how many were in the package.  I had stacks of packages and it was just a matter of getting the right size package for the order.  Once they were wrapped, I couldn't play favorites since all packages of 10 looked alike.  

I can't imagine sorting pen kits and bushings and tubes.[xx(]


----------



## toolcrazy (Feb 20, 2007)

I recieved my blanks today, they are beautiful. Thanks for all the work. []


----------



## gerryr (Feb 20, 2007)

I forgot to mention that a few packages got mailed last Friday, 8 to be exact.


----------



## JimGo (Feb 20, 2007)

Darn it Steve, you beat me to it!  THANKS Gerry!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 20, 2007)

Gerry,

Mine were waiting when I got home today.  These blanks are so very much better than the blanks I had previously gotten from Ancient Wood.

Being a lazy sort, I have no idea how much work is involved in running a group buy.  Thank you ever so much for taking on this task and doing such a great job!!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 20, 2007)

Hey, you guys wanna keep it down over there.[]  If somebody gets a bad one, they'll think I was playing favorites.[:0]


----------



## LEAP (Feb 20, 2007)

Gerry,
Thanks so much, the blanks came in todays mail, your efforts are greatly appreciated.


----------



## joeatact (Feb 20, 2007)

Got my blanks today. Thanks


----------



## Divnbrian (Feb 21, 2007)

Gerry,
I got my blanks today.
Thanks for all your hard work!
Brian


----------



## eastern47 (Feb 22, 2007)

Gerry, received my blanks today. Thanks for all the work involved in putting this buy together. John


----------



## Radman (Feb 22, 2007)

Ditto what everyone else has posted.  They came, I saw, I liked, I'll turn...
Thanks again!
[8D]


----------



## reed43 (Feb 22, 2007)

Got mine today also.  Much Thanks Reed


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 22, 2007)

Mine came today too. Thanks, Gerry!!!![]


----------



## BRobbins629 (Feb 22, 2007)

Got mine today.  Thanks as well.  Not sure how much of a burden this was, but a very well run group buy that got us some prime stuff.  Appreciated all the communication and effort.


----------



## oldsmokey (Feb 22, 2007)

Hi Gerry.  Got my blanks today, opened them and I got 10 certificate's and 9 blanks.  I guess one got kicked into another pile.  Or maybe you have one extra floating around the house.  
The nine I have look great.  Going to turn some tomorrow.
Ellis


----------



## Ptolemy (Feb 22, 2007)

My blanks arrived today.  They look great, I can't wait to turn them.  Thanks.


----------



## Lathemaster (Feb 22, 2007)

Gerry

Blanks arrived today - can't wait to find the right kit and the right night to make some sawdust.

Thanks again for putting this together

HotJoe (Mike)


----------



## Rudy Vey (Feb 22, 2007)

Gerry, got mine today and made the first pen out of it. Nice!!


----------



## gerryr (Feb 22, 2007)

Rudy, post a picture.

Oldsmokey, I sent you an email.


----------



## wpenm (Feb 22, 2007)

Received my blanks today. Thanks for doing this for us.


----------



## tsharrison (Feb 22, 2007)

Gerry, I received the blanks today.  I can't thank you enough for the opportunity to purchase these blanks.  They are much nicer the blanks I have gotten in the past.  Thanks again, Tim


----------



## Rmartin (Feb 22, 2007)

Adding my thanks. And as others have said, these seem to be of better quality than ones I've received from them before, not that they sent bad wood, it's just these look like the best of the best Kauri. I can tell by looking at them. The lightest burl blanks always seem to turn out best.

Thanks very much!


----------



## cd18524 (Feb 22, 2007)

Gerry,

Received the blanks today.  They look great.  Thanks for doing this.

Chris


----------



## CaptG (Feb 23, 2007)

Gerry, got my blanks today and have one in process now.  I will post a picture when I finish it.  Thanks so much for your time and effort getting these blanks.


----------



## Mikey (Feb 23, 2007)

Was upset that my blanks didn't come yesterday. Checked the porch at 11pm last night and they were sitting there. (P.O. usually puts these inside the screen door)

Anyway, I am impressed with the literature as well as the certs and grain pattern and my wife thought the stuff was amazing being so old and having such a story. 

Thanks for running the buy and dealing with all the orders!

(only wish the certs didn't already have "Pen" written on them.)


----------



## gerryr (Feb 23, 2007)

Almost everyone got all the certificates they needed, but I was short about 65 certificates.  Here's the list of people that I think need certificates.  If you didn't get them or didn't get enough, please let me know.  I will be mailing these on Monday.

ed4copies
George in Winnipeg
grizzlyss
AMD
1080wayne
LanceD
SteveJ72


----------



## Jim15 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hello Gerry,
  Received my blanks. Thank you for doing this buy.


----------



## TheHeretic (Feb 23, 2007)

Got mine a couple of days ago.   But having to remodel my bathroom leaves me no chance for a bit.   But I will turn one fairly quickly when I get back into the shop.


Thanks again for arranging this buy.   I do love the wood.


Dean
Columbus OH


----------



## LanceD (Feb 23, 2007)

Gerry, they showed up today. Thanks very much. I'm 6 certificates short though. I haven't turned a pen since December but I'm hoping to get one or two of these done this weekend.


----------



## jodoidg (Feb 24, 2007)

Gerry, Mine arrived yesterday.  Thanks again
John


----------



## splinter99 (Feb 24, 2007)

Gerry
recieved my blanks yesterday..beautifull..thanks again


----------



## twhom (Feb 25, 2007)

Received my blanks yesterday. Can't wait to get to the shop and let their beauty come through. Thanks Gerry, for putting this group buy together.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Feb 26, 2007)

Gerry, got my blanks in the mail today. 
Thanks for doing this.


----------



## 1080Wayne (Feb 26, 2007)

Gerry   Blanks received today . Thank you .   Wayne


----------



## Grizzlyss (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Gerry, I just received my blanks today. They look really nice, I can now see why they are saying it is like working with Balsa, boy is that stuff ever light. As for the extra certificates, and information sheet, no rush Gerry, I am going to have to learn a lot more before I can even get up the nerve to try it. LOL. Thank you again so much for all your time and effort you put into this group buy, I do appreciate it.

Sheldon


----------



## UKpenmaker (Mar 4, 2007)

Just got back from a few days away, and waiting for me was a nice parcel full of blanks[]. Many thanks for all your work Gerry.


----------



## Geo in Winnipeg (Mar 6, 2007)

Just thought I'd let you know I got the certificates in the mail today.
Thanks again Gerry


----------

